# Desert Safari Recommendations



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any good companies offering desert safari's? 

Thanks.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Pasanada,

There are many safari companies in Dubai but from personal experience I can speak for Oasis Palm (specifically a driver called Mani!). It was scary and thrilling at the same time and great fun!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Suid-Afrikaner. I've been on one before and loved the experience but I'd forgotten which company we had used at the time!!

I'll contact OP, many thanks again for your recommendation.


----------

